

One in ten new HN submissions get killed by mods. - mkrecny


======
mooism2
Show your working.

In particular, how are you distinguishing between

a. submissions killed by mods;

b. submissions flagged to death by ordinary users;

c. submissions autokilled due to pointing to a banned domain;

d. submissions autokilled because the submitter is hellbanned; and

e. submissions killed for some other reason?

Also, it would be interesting to know how many submissions are _wrongly_
killed.

